# SHORT SHIFTER TOO ROUGH!!



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

I have recently installed a BnM short throw shifter in my nissan 200sx 1.6l and I think there is something wrong. First thing, it's really tough to shift my gears. It's not as smooth as my stock shifter was. So raised my car and lubricated my stabilizer bushings (ES BUSHINGS) and lubed up the bottom part of the shifter that is connected to the control rod. Unfortunately, the shifter was STILL rough when I shifted gears. Before I changed my short shifter, my shifts were crisp and smooth, but now it feels like i need to use a lil work to shift gears. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME? 
Secondly, I know this may not be topic related BUT, in cold mornings when I start my car, one of my drive belts squeek. I think it's the one driving my alternator and/or AC but im not quite sure...I inspected all the belts and they seem to be in perfect condition. Is there any problem with the pulley, you think? Please give me some helpful suggestions....Thanks a lot....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I get that noise too in the early mornings.. and especially in the mornings where it has rained the night before or if it is raining at that moment. I always thought it was just the low temp or some moisture getting in the belts. I'd kidna like to know if other people think it's a problem or just normal..


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Cgamboa said:


> I have recently installed a BnM short throw shifter in my nissan 200sx 1.6l and I think there is something wrong. First thing, it's really tough to shift my gears. It's not as smooth as my stock shifter was. So raised my car and lubricated my stabilizer bushings (ES BUSHINGS) and lubed up the bottom part of the shifter that is connected to the control rod. Unfortunately, the shifter was STILL rough when I shifted gears. Before I changed my short shifter, my shifts were crisp and smooth, but now it feels like i need to use a lil work to shift gears. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
> Secondly, I know this may not be topic related BUT, in cold mornings when I start my car, one of my drive belts squeek. I think it's the one driving my alternator and/or AC but im not quite sure...I inspected all the belts and they seem to be in perfect condition. Is there any problem with the pulley, you think? Please give me some helpful suggestions....Thanks a lot....


For the stiff shifting, you might of overtightened the short shifter. Try to turn it back a 1/4 turn and see if there is a difference. Happened to me when I installed mine. Now it is smooth again.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

yea the bolt on bottom on shifter is too tight. Happened to me too.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I installed mine 3 days ago, same problem but not as bad. Loosened the bolt 1/4 turn and it works great... 10x better than the original!!!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Yeah, I get that noise too in the early mornings.. and especially in the mornings where it has rained the night before or if it is raining at that moment. I always thought it was just the low temp or some moisture getting in the belts. I'd kidna like to know if other people think it's a problem or just normal..


Don't ignore this, your car is trying to tell you something. My Alt. belt squeaked every time I started the car up in the rain, or had just rained. I'm driving down 295 and I hear a clunk, and think, ok it was just a rock or something. Then bang, clatter, you get the idea. My idler pulley just snapped at the bolt. Cause, a loose alt. belt. I guess is just shook the pulley till the bolt sheared off. Luckily, I made it home (it was night time and I had to run with the lights on and no power going back to the battery). Managed to get the car to a shop and fixed for like $180, but it's money I could have saved if I just checked the tension on the belts.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I too over tightened the nut and bolt i used to hold the shifter on, was way too stiff until loosened.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Did your squeaking noise stop after your car warmed up? Because with the problem with my car, it sometimes squeaks for as long as I drive.

What should I check for around the belts?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Did your squeaking noise stop after your car warmed up? Because with the problem with my car, it sometimes squeaks for as long as I drive.
> 
> What should I check for around the belts?


Check the FSM sticky, it will give steps to check the deflection of the belt to insure you have proper tension. Otherwise just look the belt over for cracks or chips and make sure none of the pulleys look highly polished in a particular spot.

The easy way to get rid of a sqeaking belt, wait till your GA16 forms a front main seal leak. Once its flung oil all over everything the belt will quit sqeaking in times of humidity. :thumbup:


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Dude...alright...ill check the tensioner pulley...thanks for all the info.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL and thanks @ shelfwig


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It may also be the power steering pump that's making the noise. I recently thought my belts were making noise, but when I checked, it turned out to be my PS pump. I opened the cap of the PS fluid and it was all foamy, so I changed it out with some autozone PS fluid and I was good as gold.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you install all four white bushing? (whatever you want to call them) Give it a month, It'll settle in and loosen up. Mine did. If not, go back and take out of of those rings.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

actually i only installed 2 bushings...and they are the ones that go on the stabilizer bar...i never had 4 to begin with...


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Cgamboa said:


> actually i only installed 2 bushings...and they are the ones that go on the stabilizer bar...i never had 4 to begin with...


hmm....maybe yours are thicker....well, like I said, give it time to loosen up. A month or so. If you live near me (near saint louis) I'd be happy to meet you somewhere and let you see/check out/feel mine to compare. 

Paul

EDIT: lol, just saw you're from Cali, scratch that last idea


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

hahah...YEAH I am from cali....Ummm well anyways, did u lube up the inner part of the shifter?...like the part where u connect the control rod to? At the bottom of the shifter theere is a hole that fits the two metal bushings..i didnt lube that up...could that be a problem??


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Cgamboa said:


> hahah...YEAH I am from cali....Ummm well anyways, did u lube up the inner part of the shifter?...like the part where u connect the control rod to? At the bottom of the shifter theere is a hole that fits the two metal bushings..i didnt lube that up...could that be a problem??


If I did it wasn't very much. All I can say is give it time. Give it a month, then see how it feels. Otherwise, hit the gym.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

are you sure the bottom of the shifter is clearing the heat shield?


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> are you sure the bottom of the shifter is clearing the heat shield?


 The bottom IS clearing the heatshield. I'm sure of it because I used at least 5 washers to clear that sucka, so I'm more than sure that its cleared.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id try taking it off just to be sure
but thats my opinion

IMO thats just about the only thing that would make shifting harder after a short shifter install


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

THe main thing wrong is, Whenever I start my car in COLD mornings, the shifting from first to second is really rough. I usually got to sit in my car for 10mins. to heat up the engine, and THEN i'm okay with the shifting. When I first bought my car, it NEVER used to do that. Now, it's doing it and I'm wondering what the problem is. I lubed up my shifter with lots of grease and it still gets rough in the mornings. Could it be my tranny fluid? If so, wheere can i find HOW to drain and refill my tranny fluid? I know how to do it with auto, but what about manual?? Please get back at me aright?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, everything sucks when your car is cold. Mine is sticky too. That's just cold weather. Flushing the tranny fluid probably won't help that much.But It can't hurt anything. When you do it, tell me how big of a b**** it is.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Cgamboa said:


> Could it be my tranny fluid? If so, wheere can i find HOW to drain and refill my tranny fluid?


Do a search for tranny fluid level and you will find the appropriate bolts involved. It's a straight drain and refill with I believe a drain hole, a "weep when full" hole and you pour the fluid in through the speed sensor hole. But find other threads for certain. They will even tell you what size the bolts are and have pictures.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

If it's rough on cold mornings use synthetic tranny fluid. Doesn't act the same way cold. Much more "fluid".


----------

